# Dull ache above pelvic bone - is this a symptom



## Step Mummy

Do any of yu lovely ladies have an idea? I have ov'd 10 late, however am 6 DPO according to temp testing, but no sign of CM or OPK+ came around that time. 

Anyway I am having what can only be described as a dull ache above the pelvic bone on and off throughout today and yesterday, this does not hurt, it is more of a feeling/sensation than cramp or ache, this has moved from a slightly more crampy ache, but also not painful, which was nearer my hip 4 days ago.

Any ideas - I am dreaming of a BFP after 8 months, and this is a little different, but then the cycle is different too as I ov'd so late, so I am all confused. now on CD28 - normally only have 26-28 day cycles. so its a good job I am temping otherwise I would be excited!!!

Any ideas - would be grately appreciated

Good luck all
XX


----------



## SBB

Check out this thread hun which I think is a similar thing. Appears it was a symptom for AshleyNicole! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/291672-pain-could-update.html


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi there, thanks for this, it does sound similar and she got a BFP! However I won't get too excited as the sensation is very mild! Thanks for replying! AXX good luck to yourself!


----------



## sue247

Hi, i got something similar too. I started to get it around 5 dpo and it continued on and off until 7 dpo and decided to test early as i wondered if it might have been implantation! I tested at 8dpo and got a BFP. I am 5w 1d.. I was TTC for 17 months for my second, had not felt this anything like this in all that time which made me test early! Goodluck!


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck! I too had this a couple of days ago. Im now 7dpo. I hope its a symptom for us both! X


----------



## Claire_Lou

I cannot get over how many ladies are mentioning it this month!!

See this thread... I have put links in to the thread as posted above and one other... https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/293228-ovary-pain.html

I really hope this is good news for us all xxx


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi All, an update here on my dull ache, this morning I got up and tested and have had a dip in temp, which I normally have 1-2 days before AF, so was feeling really fed up :cry:, however I now have a little CM but I always goes dry 2 days before AF:wacko:. However the very confusing thing is my late OV, - I am now 8 DPO according to FF, but I did not have any OPK+ and I have been "dry" all month with no CM whatsoever - which is obviously an indication of no OV, but the temp says I did??? and this now is the most CM I have had this month, whereas a I normally have a "normal" cycle of CM - so I have no clue as to what is going on! I am now going to go to the loo a hundred times today to keep checking that no AF has arrived!

I have more of a feeling than an ache and its very mild so I don't know if it is a strong as you are all feeling, it seems yours are all a little bit more achey than mine - if that makes sense?! I don't think I have had this before, I suppose its like very very mild AF cramps. I have big Boobies too, but I suppose that could be normal before AF. I have been a bit "ditsy" in my head though over the last couple of days, and a bit up and down, full of energy and then can't be bothered!. Also lots of Heartburn - more so the end of last week. And a bit of an upset tummy - i.e. going to the loo (not for a wee) more (sorry TMI).

I have only just put my charting for the last 6 months onto Fertility Friend - and its great, I am now recording all symptoms, so next month I know exactly what I felt, how I felt and when, and I can then match them up to what I am feeling at the time- so anyone who has not done this - get yourself on to it!:evil:

Is anyone else having the same???

Good Luck - wishing for BFP's for you all!!!


----------



## rai

I also have this mild pain over my pelvic bone. Actually went to the dr yesterday because I was scared it could have been an UTI or kidney infection. It was not thankfully. Dr. said maybe I pulled a muscle.... However, this pain started around 3-4 dpo (I am not 9 dpo). tested yesterday and today and got BFN. My pain actually does kind of feel like a muscle pull, but don't know how I could have pulled it, if I did (unless it was from BDing...). My pain is mild now. First 2 days it was more irritating and I used a heating pad to help. Now it just a constant feeling in my back.. Actually, it feels as if my back is stretching...if that makes sense.


----------



## Claire_Lou

Hey hun... I am now 10dpo and like you say its not so much a pain as a dull ache that is just there, I have been getting it for the last 4-5days... Every now and again I get twinges... I am also going to the toilet alot more for both things and had alot of back ache... I swear my boobs are bigger and sometimes ache at the sides but OH thinks im going crazy... I have also been getting heartburn today... As for being ditsy well I wouldnt know the difference from any normal day :rofl:

Edit: Forgot to mention, I tested BFN this morning but think its still too early... I will test again at 12dpo and let you know! xx


----------



## Step Mummy

I hear that back ache is a poss sympton too - good luck girls!!!

I am driving myself mad, I had a dip in temp yesterday, and its gone back up today - which apparantly is a sign, I a 8dpo if you listen to FF but 10dpo if you listen to the OPK nearly positive I had (that was as good as it got!) - but still going to the loo lots (not for a wee!) and big boobies - nice!, and having ditsy moments, but the dull ache seems to have vanished. Also getting a little CM now which I have not had all month which is odd - especially when this normally disappears two days before AF!

Can't help but get excited!

I nearly cried yesterday when I went to the loo and there was NO AF!!! oh dear I am heading for a nervous breakdown - I know I should test- but don't want to see the negative - I would rather live in crazy and mad hope!!!


----------



## SBB

Can you post a link to your chart hun? 

x x x


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi - yes no problem - but how do you do it - I am on Fertility Friend?


----------



## SBB

Go to your chart, above the calendar theres a box that says Home Page Setup - click that - then it comes up with a box that says Your charting Home Page Web address. Copy the address from that and paste here! 

You can also paste it into your sig if you want it there... 

x x x


----------



## Step Mummy

Excellent - thank you
here it is:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2da2c2


----------



## SBB

Hmmmm it doesn't work... maybe try again! 

x x x


----------



## Step Mummy

ok, I have played around,and try again - its in my signature!


----------



## SBB

That's better :happydance:

I'd say FF is spot on and you're 9DPO. When you get your +OPK that means you'll ovulate in the next 12-48 hours, not the same day so it all matches up perfectly.. 
Looks good for an ID on 8DPO - although you had a dip 6DPo last month and 9DPo the one before that. Don't read too much into it anyway it doesn't neccessarily mean anything! 

When will you test? Or will you just wait until AF is late? 

I hope this ache is a sign for all of us!! 

x x x


----------



## Step Mummy

Thanks for looking and the info, I didn't look at the past ones to see about the dip boo hooo!!! never mind!

I won't test yet - cant stand the thought of a negative -I'd rather live in dream land! So prob on DPO14, although I normally come on on DPO 11-13, so we shall see! I have only ever tested once when I was 5 days late, but I was not OPK'ing or temping then so had no idea about the 14 days DPO then - scared of doing it again!!!

What about you?


----------



## SBB

Sorry I didn't mean to put a downer on it, all these dips and things are over rated, if you actually look at the statistics not that many people get them and are preg, and loads get them and aren't. 
I just didn't want you to get your hopes up too much! It's awful when you do and then AF arrives... 

I am a POASaholic. 
Here's my pics of my tests from yesterday https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/295212-frer-12dpo-evaps-lines-update-pg3.html

There are some lines there, I can see them clearly today, but my tests today are def negative so I don't think yesterdays mean anything... 

x x x


----------



## rai

I think...(very cautitous think) that the pain was a pregnancy sign for me. I took a test today, and I think I saw a line... I posted it in the pregnancy test gallery.


----------



## SBB

Yep Rai yours looks +ve!! How exciting, this does seem to have been a preg symptom for a lot of ladies on here!!

:yipee: 

x x x


----------



## rai

SBB said:


> Yep Rai yours looks +ve!! How exciting, this does seem to have been a preg symptom for a lot of ladies on here!!
> 
> :yipee:
> 
> x x x

Yep, I do think it is a sympton! It's a weird one though, but hey I'll take it!:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

I find this very interesting! I have had this on and off for about a week. Ignore my chart lol. At least thats what I am told to do. I had all the signs of ovulation for possible O 10 days ago and some major ov pain as well. Ugh. Good luck to you all


----------



## rai

Ladies, I just wanted to give ya'll hope.. I think this dull pain above the pelvic bone was *DEFINITELY* a preggo sign for me. My ache started at around 3-4 dpo and resulted in this (taken today at 11dpo):




Sending :dust: to all!


----------



## SBB

:yipee: :yipee: 

I'm still testing like a looney! Do you chart Rai? 

x x x


----------



## Claire_Lou

I had these symptoms and AF arrived for me today :(


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Claire, I am really sorry for you. Lots of good luck for this month! XXX


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi girls, it looks like I'm out too, had a temp drop, tested again today and got a BFN - ( today - DPO12 and always have AF on DPO12/13 so should show now on FRER test), so having a glass of wine to calm the tears. Still getting the dull ache, I don't remebmer it being like this previous months, its much milder than pre-AF cramps, but I think I have to accept the negative - unless anything changes over the coming days but i think the evidence is showing otherwise!

So Claire Lou - chat in two weeks for the next two week wait - lets hope its our turn next month - and any other ladies who are at the same time scales as us!!!! :hissy:

Good luck ladies _ I really hope its your month! XXX


----------

